# Another Sourdough experiment..



## smokeymose (Jan 26, 2022)

Good afternoon!
I've been using a starter with 50/50 bread flour and white whole wheat and wanted to try a starter with AP only.






I also wanted to try something besides the 80/20 mix of bread flour and white whole wheat I've been using for the dough, so I went with bread flour and self rising flour (also 80/20).
As long as I was experimenting I added some Italian Spice mix to the dough.









Sorry, no pics of the proofing, but instead of the overnight in the fridge I let the baskets sit in the garage. It got down to 1F last night and even with a heat vent in the garage it was 50 all night.
Thought it might save me letting it warm up and rise the next morning. I still had to let it warm a bit but not long.
Ready to go: 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 And done.
I was afraid it had settled a bit too much but it puffed right up in the oven.









Not the bigger holes like regular sourbread but soft and tasty. The Italian seasoning was there but next time I'll add a tad more.
I'm calling it a success!
Thanks for looking, keep trying new things, and bake on!
Dan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 26, 2022)

Those holes look perfect to me!..  That is a very good looking loaf.  If you like rye need to give Al's wife Judy a go.  It's a hybrid that uses a lot of starter and instant yeast also.  Really good bread and ready in few hours.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 26, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Those holes look perfect to me!..  That is a very good looking loaf.  If you like rye need to give Al's wife Judy a go.  It's a hybrid that uses a lot of starter and instant yeast also.  Really good bread and ready in few hours.


Thanks, Brian! I liked your post about it and would love to do some Rye and gosh knows I'm blessed with starters but the Mrs won't touch it and I can only eat so much myself LOL!
I'm thinking my next "excursion" will be Focaccia.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 26, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Thanks, Brian! I liked your post about it and would love to do some Rye and gosh knows I'm blessed with starters but the Mrs won't touch it and I can only eat so much myself LOL!
> I'm thinking my next "excursion" will be Focaccia.


I know what you mean.  I been eating on that last loaf for a month now and still have some left.  Only eat bread on weekends.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 26, 2022)

Looks like a success! Can’t beat fresh warm sourdough! Great work!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 27, 2022)

Looks really good!  And you can't beat any warm, fresh baked bread! The taste or smell.  But you went and cut the side of my soup bowl off! Lol! Been wanting to try that...making bread bowls that is

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 27, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Looks like a success! Can’t beat fresh warm sourdough! Great work!


Thank you! I warm a slice (or two) in the microwave a few seconds so butter melts ;-)


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 27, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks really good!  And you can't beat any warm, fresh baked bread! The taste or smell.  But you went and cut the side of my soup bowl off! Lol! Been wanting to try that...making bread bowls that is
> 
> Ryan


LOL! If you hollowed these out they would make good bowls with the hard crusts.


----------

